# domain cannot be contacted



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

A bit lost as to what is going on exactly. For some reason I'm not able to connect to the domain controller. I'm running server 2k3 ad my DC and DNS I am not using it for DHCP I'm using static ip's. 

DC Config:

10.10.0.200
255.255.255.0
10.10.0.1

10.10.0.200

domain is antec,t28

I keep getting a error that the dc cannot be contacted. Appears to be a dns issue, but dns is working fine on the DC. I'm able to ping out by ip and hostname via nslookup on the dc. 

I have tried enabling netbios over tcp/ip adding a static dns suffix and still no luck. I have set static ip on the client pc to

10.10.0.100
255.255.255.0
10.10.0.200

10.10.0.200

and with those settings it has no internet access. I can ping the dc by ip only and that was after allowing incoming echo requests. Seems to me like I'm missing something minor just not sure what else to look for.

The client PC is win7 ultimate and I have also tried with Vista ultimate. The weird thing is I can vpn pptp just fine and when I am vpn'ed in an attempt to add to the domain at that point it prompts me for username and pass, but still after a few seconds gives me a dns error.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

your client PC is using the server as the default gateway? why?


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

I believe that is how I had it setup last year. If I remember right I read somewhere that it was good to set the default gateway to the dc. I have tried leaving the default gateway pointed at the router and still not able to access the net or connect to the domain.


----------



## LinuxHacker (Jan 1, 1970)

let your server handle DHCP and so the computers get the DNS dynamically from the server. also, set your server up for NTP. let me know if that works. im pretty sure it'll solve your problem.


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

Will do I'm working on this now actually beating myself up. The funny thing is I have 2 public IP's and an XP client I have in the basic workstation environment I VPN'ed into the 2k3 DC and was able to join the domain no problem.

I followed a virtual training course by Train Signal last year learning 2k3 and I'm sure I've done pretty much everything the same, I'm only having the problem it seems with win7 and vista.

Anyway I'll give that a shot, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## G-Stress (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I tried all that and still same result. It doesn't even see the DHCP Server nor DNS server.
Before I ever tried to add any machines to the domain I did raise the functional level to 2k3 only. Also I used the manage your server wizard this time to setup the domain and when I did that it added a static IP of 192.168.0.1 on the adapter I used at the time, but since then I bought a gigabit adapter and have been using that with static 10.10.0.200/24.

Could it be a security setting possibly? Reason I asked is because the only way I can RDP to the server is if I VPN via PPTP logging onto the domain as I VPN in. I have not changed anything in GP that I can remember.


----------

